# Who'd buy a Xiphos 7?



## ZeroSignal (Jul 30, 2007)

Simple. Who'd buy a Xiphos 7?

Mahogany, ZR trem, DA7 P/U's...

Prestige = &#8364;870 / $1,150

Also on the Ibanez Forum here.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 30, 2007)

I would, too bad it will never happen.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 30, 2007)

As long as they didn't try some fucked up color and kept it flat black like muhammed's, count me in. Ibanez is good at making black colors anyway so hooray for me


----------



## mustang-monk (Jul 30, 2007)

id buy one. i think it might happen, a few are out there so maybe,

might end up being a sig


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 30, 2007)

I would, but it wouldn't be my first choice. More of a novelty purchase.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 30, 2007)

mustang-monk said:


> id buy one. i think it might happen, a few are out there so maybe,
> 
> might end up being a sig



Not with a ZR trem. Would have an Edge III or some shit.


----------



## Edroz (Jul 30, 2007)

i dunno, this guitar (including muhammed's) does absolutely nothing for me


----------



## Ken (Jul 30, 2007)

Couldn't really say until I saw the options, price. For some reason, I dig the shape and I like Dino's 7. Like I said, depends how they ship it...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 30, 2007)

Edroz said:


> i dunno, this guitar (including muhammed's) does absolutely nothing for me



You're definitely not alone there Ed. I wouldn't touch a 7 string version of that guitar personally. Judging by how everyone who has played the 6-string version has mentioned how neck heavy it is, I can only imagine how bad the tilt would be on a 7-string version!  I like the chameleon finishes on the normal model, but that's about it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 30, 2007)

A Xiphos would be cool, but I'd rather have a V.


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd buy one


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 30, 2007)

I would! Only if it's MIJ though.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd buy one too. It'd be nice to have a Grey Nickel one.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd sell myself into prostitution for one


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 30, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> I'd sell myself into prostitution for one



You already did that for a bag of cheetos!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't care what color it is, I'd be on that shit like a fat kid on cake.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 30, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> A Xiphos would be cool, but I'd rather have a V.





HighGain510 said:


> You're definitely not alone there Ed. I wouldn't touch a 7 string version of that guitar personally. Judging by how everyone who has played the 6-string version has mentioned how neck heavy it is, I can only imagine how bad the tilt would be on a 7-string version!  I like the chameleon finishes on the normal model, but that's about it.



I like the finish too but the guitar shape does nothing for me. Not to mention I hate neck heavy guitars. Probably not going to happen anyways - its a much smaller market than the RG body shape.


----------



## E733 (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah, I agree. 

Dino's new 7 I think is a Xiphos, or looks exactly like one. The only difference is that I would have one in a fixed bridge version. 

I'm sick of all the great 7 strings having tremolos. Oh well. haha.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Jul 30, 2007)

I think I'd buy one in every damn color!


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Jul 30, 2007)

The Xiphos along with the Jackson warrior wich are not exactly the same. are my favorite body design, very well balanced and very comfy -more so than some would think. I think it is a timeless design. This and the RG fit right along with the most handsome and sexy styles.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 31, 2007)

E733 said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> 
> Dino's new 7 I think is a Xiphos, or looks exactly like one. The only difference is that I would have one in a fixed bridge version.
> 
> I'm sick of all the great 7 strings having tremolos. Oh well. haha.



Tremel-no


----------



## Naren (Jul 31, 2007)

I think the Xiphos looks really cool and it sounds great with those D-activators in Muhammed's and the Blackouts in Dino's, but it's not really the kind of body shape I could see myself playing on stage... I couldn't really see myself buying one, so I picked "No, no thanks" even though I would like to play one and try it out.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 31, 2007)

As long as it's well made and priced sensibly, I don't care where it's made, what the finish is or what the bridge is. There are two things, and two things only, that I require:

1) They actually make the thing in a 7.
2) It has a reversed headstock. The Xiphos just isn't a shape that would work with it non-reversed.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 31, 2007)

As long as it's well made and priced sensibly, I don't care where it's made, what the finish is or what the bridge is. There are two things, and two things only, that I require:

1) They actually make the thing in a 7.
2) It has a reversed headstock. The Xiphos just isn't a shape that would work with it non-reversed.

Thanks for summing up my demands perfectly


*Although I'd reeeeeally like a ZR


----------



## charles22880 (Jul 31, 2007)

i really didnt notice the xyphos being neck heavy when i played one, i really liked the guitar but hated the chameleon finishes that was stock to them, how is that metal i thought to myself. the overall guitar felt great and had a bc rich stealth appeal to it. give it a jet black finish, some lungdren m7's and a edge 3 or zr amd ill buy it. that is if its under $2500


----------



## Naren (Jul 31, 2007)

charles22880 said:


> i really didnt notice the xyphos being neck heavy when i played one, i really liked the guitar but hated the chameleon finishes that was stock to them, how is that metal i thought to myself. the overall guitar felt great and had a bc rich stealth appeal to it. give it a jet black finish, some lungdren m7's and a edge 3 or zr amd ill buy it. that is if its under $2500



There's no way it'd be over $2500. Most likely it'd be under $1000 -- unless it was released as someone's signature model, where I could see it being up to $2000, but absolutely no more than that.

The 6-string xiphoses are around $700 or $800 if I remember correctly. I can't see a seven string model being more than $1000.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 31, 2007)

Damnit, Xiphos 7 would be brutal gas.. Dunno if I could win that battle.

I think I'd rather duke it out with the GF over owning yet another guitar, rather than pass up on that one.


----------



## Alpo (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm not really into "extreme" shapes, so no, thanks.


----------



## lailer75 (Jul 31, 2007)

yes yes yes. make mine a natural finnish please, with a wooden headstock overlay.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 31, 2007)

No...

1) I don't play odd shapes very well, usually they hang uncomfortably
2) I'm not really big on the Ibanez feel 
3) KxK


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 31, 2007)

charles22880 said:


> i really didnt notice the xyphos being neck heavy when i played one, i really liked the guitar but hated the chameleon finishes that was stock to them, how is that metal i thought to myself. the overall guitar felt great and had a bc rich stealth appeal to it. give it a jet black finish, some lungdren m7's and a edge 3 or zr amd ill buy it. that is if its under $2500



They would never put Lundgren's stock into a guitar, the retail on those pickups is probably more than half the retail on a Xiphos itself. Who cares what pickups it comes with, just swap them out.


----------



## -K4G- (Jul 31, 2007)

i would surely buy one. with edge pro 7 and D activators i'll kill for it.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 31, 2007)

Nope... it's certainly not for me! it's incredibly neck heavy as a 6'er, which would only get worse in the 7-string version.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 31, 2007)

simple answer this one....FUCK YEAH


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 31, 2007)

To answer your neck problems: Use a denser body wood like alder!

Let's be realistic, there will be no M7's because Ibz don't have a deal going with them. We could expect either DA7's or (more likely) EMG707's.

Also, I'd really hate them to be in the chameleon colours...  If they looked like Dino's flat red (or even gloss red) that would be sweet. But please Ibanez! If you're reading this, don't make yet another black guitar! (no gay 80's colours either... )


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 31, 2007)

Use a denser body wood like alder!

The Xiphos 6 is Mahogany

Use a leather strap and wear a leather jacket onstage n00bs...nothing neck dives


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 31, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> Use a leather strap and wear a leather jacket onstage n00bs...nothing neck dives


----------



## mustang-monk (Jul 31, 2007)

move the strap pin to a place with more balance


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 31, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> Use a denser body wood like alder!
> 
> The Xiphos 6 is Mahogany
> 
> Use a leather strap and wear a leather jacket onstage n00bs...nothing neck dives



How do you expect me to wear chainmail and a spiked gauntlet with a leather jacket on?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 31, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> (no gay 80's colours either... )


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 31, 2007)

one in alder is a dream

just make sure no gay inlays. blank ebony or maple plz.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 31, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> one in alder is a dream
> 
> just make sure no gay inlays. blank ebony or maple plz.



Blank ebony 

Ebony + Alder = toppy as all hell...


----------



## Thomas (Jul 31, 2007)

No thanks, the body shape doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 31, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> (no gay 80's colours either... )



 

80's = win


----------



## darren (Jul 31, 2007)

No pointy guitars for me. Even the RG is too pointy.


----------



## Nats (Jul 31, 2007)

nopers


----------



## Heavy Ed (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd love to have a Xiphos7 but I'd much rather a Destroyer7!


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd definately buy one as long as it had an edge pro trem and was made well. I would settle for a ZR, but would rather it have the edge pro. The color I would want is the flame top black with matching headstock like the KE's have, or a red with black edges like an old strat I have..


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmm... nws avatar...


----------



## Napalm (Jul 31, 2007)

I think I would have to say I would also....The guitar is built very well for the cost, I mean 650 for a nice guitar and hardshell case is bad ass.


----------



## ScareRaven (Jul 31, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> A Xiphos would be cool, but I'd rather have a V.



Either a Xiphos or V would make me happy as well. As long as there was no Chameleon blue finish...  Flat black or grey would be ideal for me.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 31, 2007)

Edroz said:


> i dunno, this guitar (including muhammed's) does absolutely nothing for me


but Edroz it would look killer one me standing along side you and your jackson..... and I believe there is one in my future. and maybe even a 20th...not in pee-Pee color.


----------



## Holy Katana (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd buy it in any form. It looks awesome, and if it plays anything like the V-Blade, I'm all over that shit.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 31, 2007)

To be honest I'd love to have a baritone Xiphos 7. 

Hmmm... Stoptail or trem... Trem would be cheaper...

Oh and an unpainted neck!


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 31, 2007)

No basswood. Mahogany body, maple neck. Decent colors - red, black, white, lime green. Active p/u's. Something besides dot markers, VISIBLE. Maple OR rosewood board. Edge trem. 1200 dollars. Sold.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 31, 2007)

I finally voted, I was like...fuck, it's not a strat...fuck yes.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd do like i did with the S7, too. Credit card now, pay later


----------



## Stitch (Jul 31, 2007)

Hell yes. 

But if they made one that was urban camo with a reverse headstock with Bareknuckle Warpig 7's, a blank ebony board and a lo-pro double edge tremolo, IT WOULD BE MY SIGNATURE MODEL.

I DON'T GIVE A SHIT IF IT ISN'T EXACTLY WHAT I WANT, JUST MAKE ONE IN BLACK FFS!

Sure, all this maple board nonsense is sweet, but lets just focus on getting the thing made shall we?! The amount of people who said "hell yeah, I'd buy an S7 re-issue, especially if it had the ZR!" and then saw it and went "actually, I wanted it to be Neon Green with disappearing vagina inlays . Why don't Ibanez ever listen to what I (the consumer) want?!" was just disgusting.

It should be:

"Mr Hoshino. Thank you so much for creating such a metal guitar and even putting a reverse headstock on it! Not just making it available in black was a particularly good move too! And providing it with a case! Whew! At that price! You are just too good to us!

I would like to humbly ask, nay, BEG you to consider making a trem-equipped Xiphos 7. Just black is fine. Inlays? Whatever. None of the "K7" nonsense, but dots are cool, and a reverse headstock. In fact - just like the XPT700, but called the XPT707. Please?

Thanks for everything!

an ss.org member"


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't care which one, but I'd definitely buy one.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 31, 2007)

someone post in that To ibanez sub-forum on jemsite, and put a link to this thread, with like 40+ people saying they would buy one.. If they made one by like january-feb, id probably be in, but after that I think im gonna get a custom made 7 in a very similar shape so at that point I doubt id still be in.. but would be nice to pay less and get an ibanez one.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 31, 2007)

Seriously I'd be happy with the current model in a seven. A blank ebony board would be a bonus, but not a requirement for me to pick one up


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 1, 2007)

Totally. The existing model with an extra string would be ideal to me, as long as it doesn't have the RG7321 neck profile, it's too square for my liking.


----------



## Adamh1331 (Aug 1, 2007)

Interesting guitar but i highly doubt i would buy one.


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd die if they released that guitar...  The xiphos looks so badass and is pretty comfy too. A 27" version would be *THE SHIT*. since Ibanez doesn't make any extended scale sevens right now that would be a good guitar to make that of. Its still a guitar meant for death metal, so a 27" neck would be a pretty good choice for a guitar like that.


----------



## -K4G- (Aug 1, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I'd die if they released that guitar...  The xiphos looks so badass and is pretty comfy too. A 27" version would be *THE SHIT*. since Ibanez doesn't make any extended scale sevens right now that would be a good guitar to make that of. Its still a guitar meant for death metal, so a 27" neck would be a pretty good choice for a guitar like that.



^


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 1, 2007)

Production 7 with Sharkteeth + non RG/S body = 

I don't care where the fuck it's made, as long as it doesn't cost my left nut and indentured servitude for the rest of my existence.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 1, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I'd die if they released that guitar...  The xiphos looks so badass and is pretty comfy too. A 27" version would be *THE SHIT*. since Ibanez doesn't make any extended scale sevens right now that would be a good guitar to make that of. Its still a guitar meant for death metal, so a 27" neck would be a pretty good choice for a guitar like that.



I've said it once and I'll say it again:

Xiphos 7 w/27" scale = God...



stitch216 said:


> Hell yes.
> I would like to humbly ask, nay, BEG you to consider making a trem-equipped Xiphos 7. Just black is fine. Inlays? Whatever. None of the "K7" nonsense, but dots are cool, and a reverse headstock. In fact - just like the XPT700, but called the XPT707. Please?
> 
> Thanks for everything!
> ...



Yeah that's pretty good! They'd have to put EMG707's in natch... 

People, We need to get organised if we are going to petition this guitar! If you are a Jemsite member, please post a link to this on their Ibanez secion!

We now need to decide whether to go further and organise a inbox attack from the Ibanez forum or just go for it from here...

Any thoughts?


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 1, 2007)

LETS SEND THEM A MESSAGE!  Id go for Passive pickups, since SD has come out with the passive sized blackout now (or at least soon). the 27" is a must. For me a trem isn't that important. If the guitar would have a 27" scale Id go for a TOM bridge. If it would be a 25,5" Id go for a trem. Just because 27" guitars are more riffing guitars than solo obviously.


----------



## Groff (Aug 1, 2007)

Gimme one with a string thru!

(Or a jackson warrior 7 with strung thru, and a set neck)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 1, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Xiphos 7 w/27" scale = God...



I'd say more like Xiphos 7 w/27" scale = Holy neck-dive Batman!


----------



## Murder Soul (Aug 1, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> I've said it once and I'll say it again:
> 
> Xiphos 7 w/27" scale = God...


Xiphos 7 w)27" scale= Neckdive to hell.



ZeroSignal said:


> People, We need to get organised if we are going to petition this guitar! If you are a Jemsite member, please post a link to this on their Ibanez secion!
> 
> We now need to decide whether to go further and organise a inbox attack from the Ibanez forum or just go for it from here...
> 
> Any thoughts?


Your forgetting that Ibanez doesn't care what it's customers want. Lack of color selection, and multicolored uv's is proof of this.


----------



## Loserchief (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd buy one if the placed the front neck-pin at the same place the Jackson Warriors have it. The Xiphos itself has the same balance as a warrior, but the pin is in the totally wrong place so it neckdives like hell. With the pin repositioned it's no problem anymore.


----------



## skinhead (Aug 1, 2007)

I like it, bur i preffer the Jackson Warrior or the Death Kelly.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 1, 2007)

Enough bitching about the 27" neckdiving! How do you think Dino manages with his?

It's an extreme guitar so if it's a seven it's got to have extreme tunings so a 27" is a must.

Do we petition or do we post-whore?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 1, 2007)

we take over the factory and build them ourselves


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 1, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> we take over the factory and build them ourselves



Yeah... I think we can take 'em...

CHARRRGGGGE!!!


----------



## -K4G- (Aug 2, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> Xiphos 7 w)27" scale= Neckdive to hell.
> 
> 
> Your forgetting that Ibanez doesn't care what it's customers want. Lack of color selection, and multicolored uv's is proof of this.



 oh so true.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 2, 2007)

Hmmm... I think I might set up a thread in Ibanez forum called "who want's a xiphos 7?"...


----------



## TMM (Aug 2, 2007)

Man, if a 7-string Prestige Xiphos existed, I would already own 2.

I couldn't believe when I saw that new design coming out that 'the seven-string company' wasn't going to make a 7-string version of it. It has to be one of the best guitars they've come up with in a long time, and I would kill to own a 7-string version.



ZeroSignal said:


> Hmmm... I think I might set up a thread in Ibanez forum called "who want's a xiphos 7?"...



Do it... do it... do it...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 2, 2007)

Can I point out that while Ibanez have a history of not rereleasing obscure guitars that we all want like the UVMC and UV77LNG etc. they DID release the S7320. Sure, its the wrong colour, but they saw enough demand for it to warrant producing it. If that sells a) I may be able to buy an S7320FMTW if they release it  and b) they are more likely to consider releasing the XPT as a sevenstring. The fact is, like as not, the seven string market has been on a decline for Ibanez for years now - they killed off the 7620/1 and 7420/1 and while people miss it, they have done fine without it. Right now Ibanez make the UV777PBK, RG7321, S7320 and the AX7221 and a smattering of MIJ J. Customs.

Only one of those is made in Korea - the rest are in Indonesia. The chances of a high quality XPT are slim - yet the XPT700 feels great - Playing it did not suggest that it was MII to me. 

I just want it.

Hell no to the EMG's though, but the 27" - I don't care.


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 2, 2007)

I dont really mind the scale length, pickups, etc. Just as long as it's not basswood I'll buy it.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 2, 2007)

I just would like a neckthru Xiphos. I dont care if its made by starving kids in Africa, as long as it functions. You can always change the hardware, refinish it, refret it, etc.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 2, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> I just would like a neckthru Xiphos. I dont care if its made by starving kids in Africa, as long as it functions. You can always change the hardware, refinish it, refret it, etc.



I seriously doubt that if they make a 7 they'd change it to a bolt on, so if they make it I would imagine it will be a neckthru.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 2, 2007)

Hell, i hadn't thought of that Steve.

A neckthru 7-string is an awesome thought...but a nechthru 7-string Ibanez?!

I just jizzed a little...

Despite all the comments about asswood I was sure the Xiphos was made of mahogonay.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 3, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Despite all the comments about asswood I was sure the Xiphos was made of mahogonay.



It is.



Now on the Ibanez Forum here.


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2007)

I talked to Dino last week and he said that Ibanez is considering making it a production model.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 3, 2007)

Talk to him again until he says they ARE making it a production model.



That said, the Xiphos 7 will probably take less time to come out that your interview with him.


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2007)

Quite true.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh what the hell...



Now I'm one of the gang!


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 3, 2007)

If Ibanez keeps making mahogany 7s, I might have to re-think my "no Ibby" policy.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 3, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I talked to Dino last week and he said that Ibanez is considering making it a production model.



Have you been keeping in touch with Dino since the interview?


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah, a bit. He still hasn't decided on his touring rig yet but he said he'll let me know. 

After their tour with Shadows Fall and Static-X, they're supposed to do a tour with either Chimaira or the LOG/KSE.


----------



## Cancer (Aug 3, 2007)

...And it was amazing. I haven't had that muchfun playing a 6 string in a long time. IF IBANEZ MAKES A XIPHOS, AND CARVIN DOESN'T HAVE A 7 STRING V220, I WOULD DEFINITELY BUY ONE.


----------



## -K4G- (Aug 4, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I talked to Dino last week and he said that Ibanez is considering making it a production model.



i'll pray to God and in turn i will cease my ''happy hour with jenna jameson''.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2007)

KillForGod said:


> i'll pray to God and in turn i will cease my ''happy hour with jenna jameson''.



Da funk...?


----------



## Kakaka (Aug 4, 2007)

-Neck-thru:  
-Shape :  
-PUs :  
-Colors available :  
-Neck contour: average
-Bridge, if ZR : 

I'd like to try one, but the looks (shape+colors) and the neck feeling are a major letdown.

I like extreme shapes, I think they're useful live, but for practicing... they can't be uncomfortable. Not that I think the Xiphos is...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2007)

Kakaka said:


> -Neck-thru:
> -Shape :
> -PUs :
> -Colors available :
> ...



It won't have a Wizard-7/Ultra neck because the 6 version isn't Prestige and you do realise that it is available in black now?  

And I think that the shape is the best shape ever for an extreme guitar. Hands down.

The only thing that would stop me from buying this guitar is if they put those stupid and dated sharktooth inlays on the fretboard.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 4, 2007)

I won't buy it *unless* they put those "stupid and dated" sharktooth inlays on the fretboard.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 4, 2007)

...and this is why Ibanez don't listen to customer demand. They can't appeal to even 1% of the target demographic.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> ...and this is why Ibanez don't listen to customer demand. They can't appeal to even 1% of the target demographic.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone who REALLY wants this to happen should sign up on the Ibanez forum and join in on the Xiphos 7 thread there!


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 6, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> ...and this is why Ibanez don't listen to customer demand. They can't appeal to even 1% of the target demographic.



You think this is bad? You should see these discussions on the JCF. Jackson guys are even worse.


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> You think this is bad? You should see these discussions on the JCF. Jackson guys are even worse.



That's why I love being an Ibanez fanboy.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Aug 6, 2007)

Man, I really want a Jackson warrior 7 string .... ..Now I really love the idea of wanting an Ibanez? ..!! XIPHOS7 neckthrough!! HELL YES!
You should of seen the insane post I FORCE LOGGED onto the IBANIC STAGE ofRAGE forum: It goes a little something like this: 
ULTIMATE MASS PRODUCTION GUITAR PARAMETERS FILE.
COMPANY: IBANEZ
TYPE & CONFIGURATION: XIPHOS 7 STRING. 24 FRET, 27" SCALE NECKTHROUGH. ALL MAHOGANY NECK & BODY, EBONY FRETBOARD PRESTIGE INLAY. DIMARZIO DaCTIVATOR7 BRIDGE PICKUP. RECESSED TONEPROS BRIDGE with STRING THROUGH BODY COUPLING.
SATIN BLACK, BLACK CHERRY, SILVER, SPEED YELLOW, GLOWING GREEN, VIOLET BLUE, IONIC WHITE. SATIN BLACK HARDWARE.
I REALLY WANT A KXK FIRST THOUGH NOT LIKE IBANEZ IS ACTUALY GONNA MAKE MY SPECS on the XIPHOS7 LOL!.


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2007)

^Works for me.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Aug 7, 2007)

i would buy this for thrash/death type seven stringed playing... my current seven stringed investment is really best suited for prog and shred


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 7, 2007)

Word from Mr Hosono, that the Xiphos converts to 7 string very well.. Now only problem is we need proof that it will actually be a production model next year!

http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showthread.php?p=701345#post701345


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sounds good to me, that might really be a cool guitar.


----------



## Spider (Aug 7, 2007)

I would definitely buy one. Prestige, 27" neck-thru, ZR trem, no chameleon finish, EMG 707s. It would totally be the guitar I sell virtually everything for.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 7, 2007)

You know, threads like this make me laugh. All you guys are like "OMG I would so buy one if they completely redesign it and change the manufacture location and and and..."

Get real. If it comes out it will 99.9% be identical to the six string version, but with a seventh string. Actually I take that back, it will probably be identical to the six string version with a seventh string, but will probably only be available in black. This is Ibanez


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 7, 2007)

Id get one with the exact same features if it was 27"... Ibanez need to have a baritone seven in their line up and this one would work really well! A longer scale wouldnt be to much to ask for!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd still hit it...they could do an XPT MII on the same level as the RG320/S320 and I'd tap it


----------



## Cancer (Aug 7, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I'd die if they released that guitar...  The xiphos looks so badass and is pretty comfy too.




That's the thing... it's EXTREMELY comfortable to play, my only complaint it the neck is really small, but on a 7 string, it'll be perfect.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 8, 2007)

Dino's Xiphos 7 is Prestige!
YouTube - DIVINE HERESY Jam Session


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 8, 2007)

I doubt his Xiphos is Prestige, I imagine it's LACS.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 8, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I doubt his Xiphos is Prestige, I imagine it's LACS.



I'm sure it is, but the point is it has PRESTIGE written on it!


----------



## garden of grey (Aug 9, 2007)

If the bridge was anything but an edge III, I would buy one very quickly.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd buy one if it was gold plated, had solid platinum frets, a 45" scale, 15 strings, and a ZR trem, with fanned frets, and cost $200, and was made in the US.


----------



## XEN (Aug 9, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd buy one if it was gold plated, had solid platinum frets, a 45" scale, 15 strings, and a ZR trem, with fanned frets, and cost $200, and was made in the US.



Amen, only I'd want mine made out of carbon fiber rather than wood, same price.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 9, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd buy one if it was gold plated, had solid platinum frets, a 45" scale, 15 strings, and a ZR trem, with fanned frets, and cost $200, and was made in the US.



You too, huh?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 9, 2007)

Well I'm not buying one unless the body is made of this.


----------



## XEN (Aug 9, 2007)

Dude, where do I sign up???


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 9, 2007)

I would buy a Xiphos 7 if it were shaped like a JP7, made of mahoghany and not made by Ibanez.... oh wait..... /thread defeated


----------



## XEN (Aug 9, 2007)

Hehe! I'd still buy one just to see if it tastes like aged moose cheese.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd like to try moose cheese, that'd be fucking awesome, and this thread has been successfully derailed


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 9, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd like to try moose cheese, that'd be fucking awesome, and this thread has been successfully derailed



ZABOOMAFOO


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh, I'm not locking it. The misdirection is extremely humorous.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 9, 2007)

I think I saw a drumkit somewhere that was made of cheese


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 9, 2007)

How the fuck do you tune it? By nibbling pieces out of it?


----------



## XEN (Aug 9, 2007)

Re-churning, noob!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 9, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> How the fuck do you tune it? By nibbling pieces out of it?





I'd fuckin eat me some drumset.


----------



## loktide (Aug 9, 2007)

i votes NAY... The Xiphos body shape is too much for me


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 9, 2007)

loktide said:


> i votes NAY... The Xiphos body shape is too much for me



 I have to agree with that, I find "extreme" shapes to be very uncomfortable to play..I've found I like strats (not super strat) and Les Pauls the most...they're the most comfortable for me.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 9, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I have to agree with that, I find "extreme" shapes to be very uncomfortable to play..I've found I like strats (not super strat) and Les Pauls the most...they're the most comfortable for me.



Yeah! I have to admit that the les paul's upper fret access is so comfortable... 

Fyi the Xiphos is supposed to be ridiculously comfortable.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 9, 2007)

Just got a chance to finally play a 6 string Xiphos today, and for an MII guitar its amazing.. Trem was pretty bad but other than that it was pretty awesome. A 7 would be sweet.


----------



## Isan (Oct 9, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Just got a chance to finally play a 6 string Xiphos today, and for an MII guitar its amazing.. Trem was pretty bad but other than that it was pretty awesome. A 7 would be sweet.



I hate the xiphos so much .... Well only because i want one so much.
It is way more comfortable than a rg ,even while sitting


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 9, 2007)

I got a chance to play a Xiphos for about an hour. I love it. 

That being said, i'm making space in my collection for a Xiphos 7. I'm that optimistic...actually i just want it that bad.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 9, 2007)

I love it. Hugs you like a frightened child. Thats why JJ loves it so much.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 11, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I love it. Hugs you like a frightened child. Thats why JJ loves it so much.



No.

Just no...


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 11, 2007)

So many guitars, so fucking BROKE.



LEWY7777777 said:


> Man, I really want a Jackson warrior 7 string .... ..Now I really love the idea of wanting an Ibanez? ..!! XIPHOS7 neckthrough!! HELL YES!
> You should of seen the insane post I FORCE LOGGED onto the IBANIC STAGE ofRAGE forum: It goes a little something like this:
> ULTIMATE MASS PRODUCTION GUITAR PARAMETERS FILE.
> COMPANY: IBANEZ
> ...




I came.


----------



## Jerich (Oct 11, 2007)

since i play pointy BC Rich USA Custom made 7 string beasts...I have no problem with the shape it has really always been about the pickups...and trem situation...but now ...I have mine all is well.....


----------



## Seven (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd like to try one out, looks like it could happen too.


----------



## Demeyes (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd probably get one. I was thinking of making a parts mutt from a Jackson Warrior but the Xiphos is so bitchin on its own. 
Anyone know where the name comes from?


----------



## 1longhorn (Oct 11, 2007)

Here ya go...enjoy...
Xiphos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Any new info on this?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 19, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I love it. Hugs you like a frightened child. Thats why JJ loves it so much.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 21, 2007)

I played a XPT700 and the neck is pretty damn good. Amazing upper fret access. I love it. I can't wait for the Xiphos 7 anymore!


----------

